# My first batch.



## QSmothers (Nov 28, 2012)

So I have made a liter of orange banana wine but it is still cloudy after racking and letting sit for about a week now. the taste is perfect but I feel like it should be clear......any advice??


----------



## Abrnth3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Get you some sparkelode or another clearing agent asap.


----------



## Thig (Dec 20, 2012)

One week is not very long in wine time. Patience is the first requirement for making wine.


----------

